

A Wiki Entry for Every Single Address in the World - horseluvvaslim
http://www.placenotes.org

======
mcherm
I don't think it's even worth beginning to invite participation for a project
like this until you have at least built the minimal mandatory user interface:
a map-based interface that _at least_ shows which locations have entries.

~~~
horseluvvaslim
Maybe. I'm mostly of the opinion that the map-based user interface is often a
bit clumsy and slow, i.e. Wikimapia and can be more of a burden than a
blessing.

~~~
mcherm
But they are an essential option for displaying geographic data. You may have
an entry for something 6 blocks from me, and how would I ever know about it?

